# RGV Gar?



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Anyone bowfishing down in the valley?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Not anyone on here that I know of. I do know that the TBA recently got the rivers in 7 counties re-opened to bowfishing, so it could be some good fishing down there. Make sure it is very obvious you are BOWFISHING. Reels on all your bows, fiberglass arrows with barbs only and string from your arrow to your reel.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

texas two guns said:


> Make sure it is very obvious you are BOWFISHING. Reels on all your bows, fiberglass arrows with barbs only and string from your arrow to your reel.


^^^ why do you say that?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Cause that's how the law is gonna read when the new books come out.
This pertains to the seven counties in South Texas that were closed to any guns
or bows. They were trying to stop poaching, but closed it to bowfishing accidentally
on purpose. We fought hard to get the bowfishing ban lifted and we won.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Which counties would those be?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

discharge a firearm or shoot an arrow in or on the bed or bank of a navigable stream in DIMMIT, EDWARDS, FRIO, KENEDY, LLANO, MAVERICK, REAL, UVALDE, or ZAVALA counties, or discharge or shoot an arrow that could physically contact the bed or bank of a navigable stream in these counties. This law does not apply to shotguns loaded with shot, including buckshot. A shotgun slug is prohibited.


----------

